# حركاات البناااات في الحصص



## انريكي (5 مايو 2011)

حركاات البناااات في الحصص ::::::::::: ابداع والله 


اول ماتبدا الحصه 
((((اابله مافهمت الدرس)))) 
اكيد مافهمتيه هذا من الهذرة والسوالف والسرحان والضحك بالحصة 


((((ابله ممكن اروح الحمام؟؟؟؟؟)))) 
يعني مافكرتي تروحين الا الحين بعد الحصه روحي انتم شراات الاطفال رايحين جايين على الحمام 


((((ابله ممكن تعيدين اللي قلتيه ماسمعته)))) 
اكيد ماسمعتي انتي وصديقاتك بس بتسولفون شلون بتسمعون؟ 


((((ابله ممكن اشرب ماي؟)))) 
يعني ماصرتي عطشانه الا الحين احسن خليكي عطشانه علشان ماتسولفون ووتتكلمين 


((((ابله منهجنا صعب خططي لنا الكتاب)))) 
من قبل المعلمه 3ردود 
اول شي:اخطط لكم ليش انتوا اطفال 
ثاني شي:انتم صرتوا كبار بصف(........) لازم تخططون برووحكم 
ثالث شي: مافي تخطيط كل شي معكم احفظوا>>>>>>هذا اللي منقهره لانها كانت تحفظ الكتاب كله 


((((ابله دفتري ضايع وش اسوي؟؟؟؟)))) 
في هذي الحاله المعلمه ترد عليها 
الردالاول:هاه نعم؟؟ وش تسوين؟؟؟ وش رايك اروح بيتكم وادور عليه؟؟؟الا 
الرد الثاني:لالا الحمدلله ماعندي دفاتر بمكتبي انا ارسلت كل الدفاتر ذيك المره 
الرد الثالث:ترى ان مالقيتي دفترك راح تعيدينه كله من اول 


((((بنت تمسح الصبووره وبعد ماخلصت ابله ممكن اغسل ايدي)))) 
انا اعرفكم يابنات تبون تتهربوا من الحصه لا ياحبيبتي مافي طلعه خذيلك كلينكس



((((ابله الجو حار مانقدر نستوعب المكيف خربان)))) 
وش شايفتني انا كهربي اللي يصلح لكم المكيف؟؟؟روحوا الادارة وقولوا لهم يلا لاتضيعي حصتنا 


((((ابله في نمله تحت الدرج)))) 
اصلا النمله تخاف منكم يلا بلا تضييع وقت خلونا نكمل شرحنا بس علشان نمله صغيره مسويين قصه الي يشوفها يقول ماتخاف خخخخخ


((((ابله الجو حلو ممكن نفتح الدرايش)))) 
انتم ماتفتحون الدرايش الا علشان تشوفون على الرايح والجاي مافي فتح عاد انا مكاني كان عند الشباك


((((استاذة الشمس على عيوني ممكن نسكر الستاير؟)))) 
لاخلوها احسن لكم الشمس مفيده لكم الظاهر ان هل المعلمه متعاونه مع احدى  شركات التجميل علشان البنات يصيرون سووووووود من الشمس ويشترون كريمات  جايز؟؟ 



((((ابله صراحه الامتحان كان صعب)))) 
سكتوووووووووووا مافي احد طلب رايكم العن ابو الديمقراطيه هاهاهاهاهاها 



((((((في حصة فراغ))))))ابله الله يخليك طلعينا 
مجنونة انا اطلعكم ؟؟؟ عشان تسوون ازعاج وتزعجون الصفوف بعدين المديرة ماترضى 


((((ابله انا تعبانة وديني على المشرفه)))) 
ما عليه لاتشاركين معنا بس اسمعي او حطي راسك على الدرج وخذي غفوة او ارقدي


الطالبه بتسأل سؤال بسيط ((((ابله ندرس من الدفتر اوالكتاب؟؟؟؟)))) 

الابله تطنش


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 مايو 2011)

> ابله في نمله تحت الدرج



يا فهمهم يااااااااااااااااااااااابني 
ههههههههههههههه
تسلم إيدك يا ريكـــــــــــو​


----------



## انريكي (5 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يا فهمهم يااااااااااااااااااااااابني
> ههههههههههههههه
> تسلم إيدك يا ريكـــــــــــو​


هههههههههههههههه

هما لسة شافو حاجة انا ريكو والاجر على الله

نورتي يا بوب


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههه وانت مالك يا ابني حارق دمك ليه​


----------



## soso a (7 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه

وصدقنى فى حاجات اكتر من كده 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

معك حق فى دلع للبنات بس دلعهم سكر 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكور انريكى على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## انريكي (7 مايو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههه وانت مالك يا ابني حارق دمك ليه​


:999::999::999::999:

بمزاجي يا بنتي

ولو مش عاجبك الحيطة موجوده


----------



## انريكي (7 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وصدقنى فى حاجات اكتر من كده
> 
> ...



اهو يا بنات انا اتكلمت حاجة هيه الخاينة ديه الي تتكلم

اقتلوهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  او عذبوهاااااااااااااااااااااااا ده عقاب كل خائن

:999::999::999:انا مش اعمل مشاكل انا بس اهدي النفوس


----------



## soso a (7 مايو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> اهو يا بنات انا اتكلمت حاجة هيه الخاينة ديه الي تتكلم
> 
> اقتلوهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا او عذبوهاااااااااااااااااااااااا ده عقاب كل خائن
> 
> :999::999::999:انا مش اعمل مشاكل انا بس اهدي النفوس


 
لاحظ ان بقول ان دلع البنات سكر 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (7 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> لاحظ ان بقول ان دلع البنات سكر
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يا بنتي مش تغيري الموضوع

:999::999:leasantr


----------



## soso a (7 مايو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يا بنتي مش تغيري الموضوع
> 
> :999::999:leasantr


 
أغير ايه بقول بيدلعوا اه 

ودلعهم سكر 

فيه ايه انت اللى عايز تحور فى الكلام ده حاجه تانيه :crazy_pil

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
مالك يا انريكي انت مصدقت ولا ايه 
متشغليش بالك يا سوسو هو دايما كدة هههههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (7 مايو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> مالك يا انريكي انت مصدقت ولا ايه
> 
> متشغليش بالك يا سوسو هو دايما كدة هههههههههههه​


 
هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا سكر يا احلى ملكه 

بس انا بوضح له لان النداله دايما فى الولاد مش البنات 

ههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 مايو 2011)

هههههههههه لا اكيد الندالة بدمهم​


----------



## انريكي (7 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> أغير ايه بقول بيدلعوا اه
> 
> ودلعهم سكر
> 
> ...


لالالا يا خاينة انتي يا خاينة  

:999::999::999:


----------



## انريكي (7 مايو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> مالك يا انريكي انت مصدقت ولا ايه
> متشغليش بالك يا سوسو هو دايما كدة هههههههههههه​


هههههههههههههههه

انا كنت قاعد كافي خيري شري واانتو الي عصبتوني 

حتشوفو الوييييييييييييييل هو نيتا فين اطلعي فينك

اممممممممممممممممم انا حاسس هنا موجود بس حتخوفني

يا ماماااااااااااااااااا انتي فين يا مامااااااااااااااااااا

:999:


----------



## انريكي (7 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى يا سكر يا احلى ملكه
> 
> ...


:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:

حضربك يا بنت انتي


----------



## انريكي (7 مايو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههه لا اكيد الندالة بدمهم​


وانتي اصلن عندك دم يا بنت انتي حضربك انتي كمان يا بنت 

:smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 مايو 2011)

لالالالالالالالالالالا
انا مابعملش كده
وماشفتش حد بيعمل كده


----------



## انريكي (7 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالا
> انا مابعملش كده
> وماشفتش حد بيعمل كده


انتي مش تعملي كدة 

والنيك بتاع امبارح ايه معناه ها جاوبي

انتي حتنضري يا بنتي

ربنا يخلصك من ايدي  

تعالي رايحة فين مش تهربي يا بنت توقفي 

:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههه اعصابك بس يا انريكي متعملش في نفسك كدة​


----------



## soso a (7 مايو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههه اعصابك بس يا انريكي متعملش في نفسك كدة​


 
ههههههههههههههههههه

سبيه يا ملكه خلى كل على صحته هو 
على فكره يا انريكى انت كده بتحرق فى دمك مش كويس عشانك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 مايو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> انتي مش تعملي كدة
> 
> والنيك بتاع امبارح ايه معناه ها جاوبي
> 
> ...



انت شوفتوه؟


----------



## انريكي (7 مايو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههه اعصابك بس يا انريكي متعملش في نفسك كدة​


ربي عيالك يا بنتي

وملكيش دعوة بالي اكبر منك هش هش

:999:


----------



## انريكي (7 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> سبيه يا ملكه خلى كل على صحته هو
> على فكره يا انريكى انت كده بتحرق فى دمك مش كويس عشانك
> ...


----------



## انريكي (7 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> انت شوفتوه؟


ايون وربنا ايسامحك بقى

:999:


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 مايو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ايون وربنا ايسامحك بقى
> 
> :999:



هههههههههههه
يلا تعيش وتاخد غيرها


----------



## شميران (8 مايو 2011)

*اتبهدلت ياأنريكي موجنت كاعد بحالك شيخلصك بعد؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههههه:boxing::boxing::act19:*
*افلت احسنلك ترة مو من مصلحتك هيجي مواضيع:309xe::s:*


----------



## أنجيلا (8 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههه*
*ربنا يهديك يا انريكي*
*انت مالك ومال البنت *
*السؤال حرام! ههههههههههه*
*ماهو عملت خير في الكل وطنشت الابله*
*هههههههههههه*
​


----------



## انريكي (8 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههه
> يلا تعيش وتاخد غيرها


 ههههههههههههههه

مش قولت لكي مش مرتاح للنيك ده

ربنا يسامحك بقى


----------



## انريكي (8 مايو 2011)

شميران قال:


> *اتبهدلت ياأنريكي موجنت كاعد بحالك شيخلصك بعد؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههههه:boxing::boxing::act19:*
> *افلت احسنلك ترة مو من مصلحتك هيجي مواضيع:309xe::s:*


 ههههههههههههههههههه

لا اتخافين على اخوج الصغير

اخوج خبرة ابهل شغلات ما يدبهتل ابد

وبالمناسبة من اول ما سجلت بالمنتدة 

اكثر مواضيعي هيج كلها ع البنات هههههههههههههههههه

ودا احس راح انطرد منا


----------



## انريكي (8 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *ربنا يهديك يا انريكي*
> *انت مالك ومال البنت *
> *السؤال حرام! ههههههههههه*
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه

انا مش ارتاح ابدا الى المنتدة مش يكون فية ولا بنت

ويا ربي يتحقق حامي ههههههههههههههههه

:spor22::spor22::spor22:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه افلت انريكي ليصير بيك شي​


----------



## انريكي (9 مايو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههه افلت انريكي ليصير بيك شي​


 ههههههههههههههههههه

اخذي خواتج وروحي منا يلا

ترى الدنيا مو زينة ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مايو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا مش ارتاح ابدا الى المنتدة مش يكون فية ولا بنت
> 
> ...



انت بتحلم
:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## انا دارن القمر (9 مايو 2011)

*انت يعنى يا انريكى مش بتعمل كده فى الفصل وبعدين اسمها ميس مش ابله*
*وبعدين فيها ايه لو البنت عايزه تروح الحمام وفيها ايه لما تمسح السبورهتغسل ايديها وفيها ايه لما البنت ماتفهمش الدرس والميس تعدهولها وفيها ايه لما الميس تخطط فى الكتاب انا عندى فى ال كلس الميس بتخطط معانا وفيها ايه لما يكون الجو حر والبنت تفتح الشباك  بصراحه يا انريكى حججك فرغه   *


----------



## انريكي (9 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> انت بتحلم
> :dance::dance::dance:


لكن الحلم يتحقق يا ميرنا :t30:

:99:


----------



## انريكي (9 مايو 2011)

انا دارن القمر قال:


> *انت يعنى يا انريكى مش بتعمل كده فى الفصل وبعدين اسمها ميس مش ابله*
> *وبعدين فيها ايه لو البنت عايزه تروح الحمام وفيها ايه لما تمسح السبورهتغسل ايديها وفيها ايه لما البنت ماتفهمش الدرس والميس تعدهولها وفيها ايه لما الميس تخطط فى الكتاب انا عندى فى ال كلس الميس بتخطط معانا وفيها ايه لما يكون الجو حر والبنت تفتح الشباك بصراحه يا انريكى حججك فرغه *


طب ممكن سوال قبل ما ارد عليك

اسمك يقول انك بنت

لكن بالمنتدة كاتب ذكر 

ممكن اعرف ايه الموضوع  :t9:


----------



## soso a (9 مايو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> طب ممكن سوال قبل ما ارد عليك
> 
> اسمك يقول انك بنت
> 
> ...


 
عاااااااااااادى مش واخده لبالها 
انا برضه سجلت عن طريق الخطأ ورجعت عملت تعديل


----------



## انريكي (9 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> عاااااااااااادى مش واخده لبالها
> انا برضه سجلت عن طريق الخطأ ورجعت عملت تعديل


يووووووووووووووووووه

يعني في ولد بيسمي اسمة سوسو :t30:

هههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مايو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> لكن الحلم يتحقق يا ميرنا :t30:
> 
> :99:



:smiles-11::smiles-11::smiles-11:


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (15 مايو 2011)

*على فكره انا كنت عامله حاجه غلط وصلحتها يا انريكى انا اول لما دخلت علشان اشترك لقيت ذكر اساسا ماشوفتهااااااش*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه ايه الرغي ده كله هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## هالة الحب (16 مايو 2011)

انريكى ياريت تخف علينا شوية احنا مش قدك


----------



## باسبوسا (21 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااا على النكتة .


----------



## مريم12 (21 مايو 2011)

*ده اكيد عندكم 
احنا مش بنعمل كده خالص على فكرة
و حتى لو بنعمل متغاظين لييييه

ميرررسى على الموضوع​*


----------



## انريكي (3 يوليو 2011)

ميراى البرنسيسه قال:


> *على فكره انا كنت عامله حاجه غلط وصلحتها يا انريكى انا اول لما دخلت علشان اشترك لقيت ذكر اساسا ماشوفتهااااااش*


اهااااااااااااا

نورتي يا غالية


----------



## انريكي (3 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه ايه الرغي ده كله هههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه

هو انتي لسة شفتي حاجة

ده كلة مقدمة فقط


----------



## انريكي (3 يوليو 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> انريكى ياريت تخف علينا شوية احنا مش قدك



:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

ححرقكم انتو يا بنات المنتدة ههههههههههههه

:t32::t32::t32:


----------



## انريكي (3 يوليو 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> شكراااااااااا على النكتة .


ههههههههههه

نورتي يا غالية


----------



## انريكي (3 يوليو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *ده اكيد عندكم
> احنا مش بنعمل كده خالص على فكرة
> و حتى لو بنعمل متغاظين لييييه
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع​*


هههههههههههههه

وانغيظ ليه يا بنتي 

:t32::t32::t32:


----------

